# class importieren [eclipse]



## Kapitän (7. Jan 2009)

hallo,

Anfängerproblem...

ich habe einige Klassen als Vorlage, mit denen ich arbeiten möchte.
Wenn ich die Klassen einfach importiere, "erkennt" eclipse diese nicht; dh. ich kann sie zwar öffnen, aber es werden keine Fehler angezeigt, Sachen unterstrichen etc.
Klar was gemeint ist?
Die Klasse wird zwar als Text widergegeben, aber nicht vorkompiliert.

Ich kann das Problem lösen, indem ich eine neue Klasse erstelle und dann von der Vorlage hineinkopiere. Jetzt kann ich normal mit dem Code arbeiten...

Aber da gibt es sicher eine elegantere und weniger umständliche Methode, das zu machen.

Wer weiß wie?


----------



## SlaterB (7. Jan 2009)

redest du von einer .java oder .class-Datei,
wo ist die eingefügt, im richtigen SubPackage in einem Verzeichnis welches auch als Source deklariert ist?
wie hast du die neue Datei erstellt, es kann doch nur einen Ort pro Klasse geben, hast du den Klassennamen oder das package geändert?

Screenshot hilft da vielleicht, von den geöffneten Editoren + Package Explorer


----------



## Kapitän (7. Jan 2009)

ich möchte .java importieren.
Ich habe ein Projekt angelegt und dann importiert. Also, Rechtsklick aufs Projekt und .java ausgewählt.
Mehr nicht; arbeiten kann man damit noch nicht....


----------



## SlaterB (7. Jan 2009)

verstehe nicht wie man mit Rechtsklick auf Projekt irgendwas direkt machen kann,
meinst du den Menüpunkt 'Import...' und dann zig weitere Dialoge?

ich denke nicht, dass man da .java importieren kann,
Kopieren der Dateien in das Projekt ist der normale Weg,

alternativ schau dir auch mal 
Projekt - Properties - Java Build Path - Source - Link Source
an, kenne ich zwar nicht, ist aber vielleicht irgendwas 

solange du sie aber nicht ordentlich in das Projekt kopierst,
kann ich gut verstehen, dass Eclipse diese lieber nicht bearbeiten oder kompilieren will oder was immer sonst alles schiefgeht


----------



## Kapitän (7. Jan 2009)

scheint an der Version für openSUSE zu liegen.
Auf Windows funktionierts....


----------



## xhi2018 (8. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

ein solches Verhalten kenne ich nur, wenn es sich bei dem Projekt in Eclipse *nicht* um ein Java Projekt handelt. Ob es ein Java Projekt ist, sieht man an dem Icon des Projekt Ordners. Der müsste ein kleines blaues "J" haben, oder aber in der Eclipse Navigator View sieht man in dem Projekt eine Datei mit dem Namen ".project", welche als Java Projekt diesen Inhalt haben müsste:
	
	
	
	





```
...
	</projects>
	<buildSpec>
		<buildCommand>
			<name>org.eclipse.jdt.core.javabuilder</name>
			<arguments>
			</arguments>
		</buildCommand>
	</buildSpec>
	<natures>
		<nature>org.eclipse.jdt.core.javanature</nature>
	</natures>
...
```
Um das Projekt zu einem Java Projekt zu machen reicht es den obigen XML Ausschnitt in die ".project" Datei - *an der richtigen Stelle* - einzufügen. 
Ein "normales" Projekt hat zwar auch diese XML-Tags
	
	
	
	





```
<buildSpec>
	</buildSpec>
	<natures>
	</natures>
```
 allerdings sind diese in einem solchen Fall dann leer.

Um welche Eclipse Version handelt es sich bei Dir unter WIN bzw. openSuSE?

Gruß & viel Erfolg!


----------

